# Will JXL Cimbassi blend well with Berlin Brass Tuba?



## bleupalmtree (Jan 26, 2022)

I have Berlin Brass Tuba but I'm on the hunt for a cimbasso

For strings I'm using Spitfire Chamber Strings


----------

